# plusTimer - Open Source Android Timer with TNoodle Scrambles



## plusCubed (Mar 25, 2014)

Hi everyone!
plusTimer is an Android timer that I am developing. Suggestions are more than welcome. If you would like to email me: [email protected]











*Direct APK Downloads and Changelog*
If you find a bug, please tell me or file an issue on GitHub. Thank you!

Current beta version: 0.3.0-beta2
Join beta testing here: Google Play Opt-in. Beta releases may be unstable and corrupt your solves. Please join only if you understand the risks and want to help development.

Add your Translations: CrowdIn
Open Source Code: GitHub Repo

*Current Features:*

Polished design following Material Design guidelines
WCA scramble program using the official tnoodle-android library
Timer - 0.001 or 0.01 seconds accuracy
Session management features, including saving, sharing, and viewing the current/history sessions
Best and Current Ao5/Ao12/Ao100/Ao1000; Best Solve/Worst Solve/Mean/Average
Scramble Images - Press action bar button to view, press anywhere onscreen to dismiss
Viewing solves' timestamp, scramble, and changing/viewing penalty
15s Inspection and/or Hold To Start (Configure in Settings)
Two row time display
Customize timer text size
Graph and stats (such as PB and PB averages) in the History page[/URL]


Forum threads elsewhere: 
Mofangluntan (Chinese)
Mf8 (Chinese)


----------



## jfly (Mar 25, 2014)

I'm super excited to see a timer for android with proper scrambles! Thanks for working on this. Let me know if you need help with scramble images.


----------



## Coolster01 (Mar 25, 2014)

So stoked for this  I always feel fivetimer scrambles are too easy?


----------



## Cubeologist (Mar 25, 2014)

This is going to be great. With Speedcube Timer, I never can go back and see the previous scrambles. Like when I get a pb (which is very rare these days) I like to go back and see what the scramble was so I can keep a record with my times. I hope this is something you incorporate in your program. It seems like that would be an obvious feature, wanting to see old scrambles alongside the old times; am I the only person who would want this? And there is always the possibility that this function exists on Speedcube Timer and I just don't know how to use the application to its full capability. But either way I look forward to using this new timer and congrats on making something that is very needed. Keep up the good work.


----------



## SweetSolver (Mar 25, 2014)

Looks great so far - I'm definitely interested!


----------



## plusCubed (Apr 1, 2014)

dsbias said:


> This is going to be great. With Speedcube Timer, I never can go back and see the previous scrambles. Like when I get a pb (which is very rare these days) I like to go back and see what the scramble was so I can keep a record with my times. I hope this is something you incorporate in your program. It seems like that would be an obvious feature, wanting to see old scrambles alongside the old times; am I the only person who would want this? And there is always the possibility that this function exists on Speedcube Timer and I just don't know how to use the application to its full capability. But either way I look forward to using this new timer and congrats on making something that is very needed. Keep up the good work.



Thanks!  Yes, that is definitely a feature I've had in mind and will implement.



jfly said:


> I'm super excited to see a timer for android with proper scrambles! Thanks for working on this. Let me know if you need help with scramble images.



Well, I based most of the scrambler code on the tnt-android project, and the code for images doesn't look too hard. I'll let you know if I have difficulty. Thanks!

==================================

I released the version 0.0.1 development apk. Please check the first post for download link. I think it's definitely usable right now, but I will be continually adding features. There will probably be bugs, so if you find any please tell me. Thanks!


----------



## Cuber9991 (Apr 1, 2014)

I just installed on my phone and I really like it. The only thing that bothers me is the time it takes for the scramble to generate. Overall, great timer.


----------



## jfly (Apr 1, 2014)

plusCubed said:


> Well, I based most of the scrambler code on the tnt-android project, and the code for images doesn't look too hard. I'll let you know if I have difficulty. Thanks!



That code doesn't support images. I would recommend basing your code off of https://github.com/cubing/tnoodle/tree/master/tnoodle-android/tnoodle-android-test instead.


----------



## plusCubed (Apr 7, 2014)

Cuber9991 said:


> I just installed on my phone and I really like it. The only thing that bothers me is the time it takes for the scramble to generate. Overall, great timer.



Thanks! I will test this on other phones (mine is fairly recent, and generates 3x3 scrambles in about 0.7 seconds). I think a potential solution is to always have a bucket of 10 scrambles generated and saved on the phone. 
I'll keep you updated!

===================

v0.0.2 development is released: Added scramble images - Press action bar button to view, press anywhere onscreen to dismiss.


----------



## Bhargav777 (Apr 7, 2014)

Just love the timer, simple but awesome. Uninstalled the other timers from my mobile. Thanks a lot. 
Will it be possible to add +2/DNF, reset session options?
Also, Options for session scrambles and atleast 2-3 sessions?
The timer crashes once I go to another task and come back, can that be fixed too?


----------



## plusCubed (Apr 7, 2014)

Bhargav777 said:


> Just love the timer, simple but awesome. Uninstalled the other timers from my mobile. Thanks a lot.
> Will it be possible to add +2/DNF, reset session options?
> Also, Options for session scrambles and atleast 2-3 sessions?
> The timer crashes once I go to another task and come back, can that be fixed too?



All of those features are planned, except for multiple sessions (depending on what you mean by that). I am going to be implementing a session system where you finish one and submit it to a database, where there will be your list of previous sessions/graphs/stats. It will be similar to the session-saving features of gqtimer: http://gqtimer.kungfoomanchu.com/

I haven't tested the app on many devices, so thank you very much for reporting that bug. I added a version of my app that will report the crash log to me (so I can see what went wrong), but it requires internet permission. If you don't mind that, you may download that version from the download link in the first post and reproduce the crash. Thanks!


----------



## AlexMaass (Apr 7, 2014)

plusCubed said:


> Thanks! I will test this on other phones (mine is fairly recent, and generates 3x3 scrambles in about 0.7 seconds). I think a potential solution is to always have a bucket of 10 scrambles generated and saved on the phone.
> I'll keep you updated!
> 
> ===================
> ...


You could generate scrambles during the solve.


----------



## plusCubed (Apr 7, 2014)

AlexMaass said:


> You could generate scrambles during the solve.



That is the current implementation. I think storing one/a few pre-generated scramble(s) will be helpful for starting up the app (so then it can just load one up). I may also implement random move scramble generators for all puzzles (non-WCA but much faster) that you can select.


----------



## Bhargav777 (Apr 8, 2014)

plusCubed said:


> All of those features are planned, except for multiple sessions (depending on what you mean by that). I am going to be implementing a session system where you finish one and submit it to a database, where there will be your list of previous sessions/graphs/stats. It will be similar to the session-saving features of gqtimer: http://gqtimer.kungfoomanchu.com/
> 
> I haven't tested the app on many devices, so thank you very much for reporting that bug. I added a version of my app that will report the crash log to me (so I can see what went wrong), but it requires internet permission. If you don't mind that, you may download that version from the download link in the first post and reproduce the crash. Thanks!



I tried doing it, but it gives me no option to report the bug. My Internet was on that time, not sure if you'll be automatically reported incase of bugs. 
Multiple sessions, where in, I can do 2x2 in one session and without resetting the session, I can just start a new session to do some other event, like in jjtimer. Would be great if you can come up with the implementations pretty fast! Thanks.


----------



## plusCubed (Apr 8, 2014)

Bhargav777 said:


> I tried doing it, but it gives me no option to report the bug. My Internet was on that time, not sure if you'll be automatically reported incase of bugs.
> Multiple sessions, where in, I can do 2x2 in one session and without resetting the session, I can just start a new session to do some other event, like in jjtimer. Would be great if you can come up with the implementations pretty fast! Thanks.



Crashes are reported automatically. I got yours. Looks like a nasty bug... I'll have to look into it. Sessions right now are specific to each type of puzzle, and is one session each, which means you can switch puzzles without loosing your times. I will look into implementing multiple sessions for each type of puzzle. Thanks!


----------



## CriticalCubing (Apr 8, 2014)

Installing it. Will do some tests. Will keep you updated!
Does it have that feature?
Drop to Stop like in fivetimer ? I would love that feature


----------



## plusCubed (Apr 11, 2014)

CriticalCubing said:


> Installing it. Will do some tests. Will keep you updated!
> Does it have that feature?
> Drop to Stop like in fivetimer ? I would love that feature



Right now it's still in its "baby-stages"  I'm still adding essential features like penalty and session-saving. I will add that to my todo list. Thanks for the suggestion!

========================

v0.0.3 is released with bug fixes for crashing after restarting the app (thanks to Bhargav777!) 

From now on there will be two versions (for the development phase at least): normal and no-bug-report. The normal version requires permission to access the Internet to report crashes to me. If you are OK with it, I highly appreciate it if you use this version!
If you would prefer not to, the no-bug-report version is available too and doesn't require permission for Internet access.

EDIT: Never mind, 0.0.3 normal version's bug reporting is broken, so I've removed that. There is only the no-bug-report version for 0.0.3


----------



## Bhargav777 (Apr 11, 2014)

plusCubed said:


> Right now it's still in its "baby-stages"  I'm still adding essential features like penalty and session-saving. I will add that to my todo list. Thanks for the suggestion!
> 
> ========================
> 
> ...



Yes, I switched tabs yesterday and was surprised not to get any crashes  thanks. 
Will it be possible to add export sessions option? Or atleast, copy to clip board option?


----------



## Cuber9991 (Apr 16, 2014)

plusCubed said:


> Thanks! I will test this on other phones (mine is fairly recent, and generates 3x3 scrambles in about 0.7 seconds). I think a potential solution is to always have a bucket of 10 scrambles generated and saved on the phone.
> I'll keep you updated!




It's not really 3x3 scrambles that take a while. I have a recent phone and they only take about that time too. I mean like big cube scrambles such as megaminx and 7x7. Sorry it took so long to get back to you.


----------



## plusCubed (Apr 21, 2014)

Bhargav777 said:


> Yes, I switched tabs yesterday and was surprised not to get any crashes  thanks.
> Will it be possible to add export sessions option? Or atleast, copy to clip board option?


That'll definitely be added in the future.



Cuber9991 said:


> It's not really 3x3 scrambles that take a while. I have a recent phone and they only take about that time too. I mean like big cube scrambles such as megaminx and 7x7. Sorry it took so long to get back to you.



Ah OK. Yes, they do take quite a while. My plan is to include a random move scrambler for all of the puzzles.

===========================

School projects have been holding me back a bit, so updates might be a bit slow from now to middle of May. Thanks for everyone's support!

v0.0.4 is released with support for penalty. Touch any solve in the list at the bottom, and you will be able to select the penalty in a drop-down menu. 
As always, the link to the GitHub releases page is in the first post.


----------



## Bhargav777 (Apr 21, 2014)

plusCubed said:


> That'll definitely be added in the future.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Any idea when the next update will be out?


----------



## plusCubed (Jun 6, 2014)

Sorry for the lack of updates, I'm back! School's over, graduation ceremony tomorrow 

Anyway, v0.0.5 is released. Mostly minor changes in preparation for session saving (navigation drawer, session details tab). There are, however, a few new features: timestamp and scramble were added to solve dialogs and a reset button was added to the new session details tab. As always, full changelog and download is at the GitHub releases page (link in first post).

I'm hoping to add a ton of stuff during summer (well, useful stuff that doesn't clutter the UI), and also thinking about putting it onto Google Play sometime soon, now that I think the app has most of the essential features.


----------



## Bhargav777 (Jun 6, 2014)

plusCubed said:


> Sorry for the lack of updates, I'm back! School's over, graduation ceremony tomorrow
> 
> Anyway, v0.0.5 is released. Mostly minor changes in preparation for session saving (navigation drawer, session details tab). There are, however, a few new features: timestamp and scramble were added to solve dialogs and a reset button was added to the new session details tab. As always, full changelog and download is at the GitHub releases page (link in first post).
> 
> I'm hoping to add a ton of stuff during summer (well, useful stuff that doesn't clutter the UI), and also thinking about putting it onto Google Play sometime soon, now that I think the app has most of the essential features.



Great. Seems like I'm one of those ardent fans of the app  
Try adding square-1 scrambles from Tnoodle if possible.

Edit : just tried the latest version and did an average. Simple and great. Hope you come up with the next update soon.


----------



## thecubemaster23 (Jun 7, 2014)

Nice!


----------



## thecubemaster23 (Jun 7, 2014)

Please make this on ios


----------



## thecubemaster23 (Jun 7, 2014)

This timer is free right?


----------



## boatox (Jun 10, 2014)

I like the tnoodle scrambles, great Timer


----------



## plusCubed (Aug 4, 2014)

I've merged the previous two posts and the new one (at the bottom of this post) to clean up the thread.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------



App is released on Google Play! Thanks for all your support. The link is in the first post. 

The version in the Play store is still 0.0.5. I'm working hard on the next update, which will probably include sharing options and preliminary session saving. Stay tuned!

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------



I've noticed I spend a lot of time making plusTimer compatible with older versions of Android (2.3+) and I'm not sure whether my time is well spent. According to Google, there are still about 13% of devices on Gingerbread, so I wanted to include them. I thought it might be a good idea to find out if the cubing community generally has older or newer versions of Android. I've created a strawpoll here: http://strawpoll.me/2240979

P.S. 0.0.6 is coming soon. Hopefully next week, but don't quote me on that. I think you guys will love it. Teaser screenshot:
View attachment 4312



Bhargav777 said:


> Try adding square-1 scrambles from Tnoodle if possible.


Square-1 scrambles take forever (a couple minutes on my Nexus 5) to generate on mobile devices, so I've removed them a long time ago for that reason. I'm currently searching for replacements, but it hasn't exactly been the top of my todo list, so sorry about that. I will try to include it in the next update, if not the one after that.



thecubemaster23 said:


> Please make this on ios


Due to technical limitations, even if I do make a version for iOS, it probably won't have tnoodle scrambles (Java doesn't run on iOS, and I'm not knowledgeable enough to port tnoodle). I'm currently content with ChaoTimer on iOS, so if you haven't tried it, I suggest you check it out.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------



v0.1.0 is released! We are entering the realm of the 0.1.x from 0.0.x. Yep. 
To qualify for that big 0.1 tag, there are tons of new features: session saving, sharing, press and hold for multiple selection, new UI designs, inspection, hold to start, settings menu, history list, and of course, things I don't remember.
Link to the changelog, as always, is in the first post, along with the Google Play link (submitted, might take a while).

How do you guys like the new look and features? Tell me anything I can improve on


----------



## Bhargav777 (Aug 5, 2014)

I've downloaded the version that sends bug report. There shouldn't be many I guess. 
Consider I'm doing a 3x3 session right now, leave it as it is and need to open another 3x3 session, and later get back to the saved session, I'm not able to do that. Also no options to copy the scramble of my best solve to clipboard or export the whole session average and post it some where. 

The sessions get reset when I kill the app and get back to it later. 
The app seems great right now. Thanks a lot. Just wanted to point out things you might want to add for the next version.


----------



## plusCubed (Aug 10, 2014)

Bhargav777 said:


> I've downloaded the version that sends bug report. There shouldn't be many I guess.
> Consider I'm doing a 3x3 session right now, leave it as it is and need to open another 3x3 session, and later get back to the saved session, I'm not able to do that. Also no options to copy the scramble of my best solve to clipboard or export the whole session average and post it some where.
> 
> The sessions get reset when I kill the app and get back to it later.
> The app seems great right now. Thanks a lot. Just wanted to point out things you might want to add for the next version.



I now get what you were saying with the multiple session thing, I will definitely add that in a future version. As for copying text/exporting the whole session, there should be a share button on the top of the session details tab. Is that what you're looking for?

Thank you for continuing to use the bug-reporting version. I recommend downloading the app from Google Play (the version on there is exactly the same as the bug-reporting version) so that you get automatic updates.


----------



## plusCubed (Aug 17, 2014)

v0.1.1 is released! Just minor changes here and there, with a new Keep Screen On option in the settings. The TNoodle team has fixed 4x4 scramble generation on mobile devices (great job!), so I've re-added that. 

Oh right, from this version on, the app will only support 4.0+. Version 0.1.0 should still be available on Google Play for those on 2.x, 3.x. 

As always, the Google Play store link is in the first post. I recommend downloading from there so you get automatic updates.


----------



## plusCubed (Aug 31, 2014)

v0.1.2 has been submitted to the Play Store! Link in the first post. 

This time around, graph and stats (PB/PB averages) have been added to the History page. An About page was added as well.

School has started, so updates may slow down, though I'll try my best to keep up with the fortnightly release. (BTW, learned a new word today while trying to find a word less ambiguous than biweekly: fortnightly means every two weeks )


----------



## TDM (Aug 31, 2014)

Is there a faster, but not necessarily as good, square-1 scrambler that you could use instead of the official one? It doesn't have to be good/random state: I would prefer to have a bad square-1 scrambler than no scrambler at all; my hand scrambles would be even worse. I usually use ChronoPuzzle, which can generate scrambles almost immediately, although they sometimes have stuff like (0, 0) in. Would you know how to include something like that?

E: apparently if you have two DNFs in one session, one doesn't count towards the session average (obviously) but the other one seems to count as around a day: in my session of 7 solves, two DNFs makes the session average 23:47:56.000, but with only one DNF it's 5.532.

Maybe you should - like in qqTimer - exclude the fastest/slowest 5% of times, rounded up, instead of just the fastest and slowest time. The 5% thing goes for averages of all sizes.


----------



## plusCubed (Aug 31, 2014)

TDM said:


> Is there a faster, but not necessarily as good, square-1 scrambler that you could use instead of the official one? It doesn't have to be good/random state: I would prefer to have a bad square-1 scrambler than no scrambler at all; my hand scrambles would be even worse. I usually use ChronoPuzzle, which can generate scrambles almost immediately, although they sometimes have stuff like (0, 0) in. Would you know how to include something like that?



I'm working on including a fast scrambler for every puzzle, including Square-1. The next update will have those scramble programs (that is a promise).



TDM said:


> E: apparently if you have two DNFs in one session, one doesn't count towards the session average (obviously) but the other one seems to count as around a day: in my session of 7 solves, two DNFs makes the session average 23:47:56.000, but with only one DNF it's 5.532.
> 
> Maybe you should - like in qqTimer - exclude the fastest/slowest 5% of times, rounded up, instead of just the fastest and slowest time. The 5% thing goes for averages of all sizes.



That is a bug. According to the regulations, that average with the two DNFs should be DNF. I don't think 5% would be correct (though I understand that an average of 100, for example, isn't exactly a competition round of 5, so if you would like the 5% exclusion added, I can include it as a setting). Anyway, I'll get that fixed. Thanks for reporting!


----------



## Bhargav777 (Sep 1, 2014)

I just rated it and wrote a small review. Sorry, had a few issues with the play store. 
Any idea when the next version might be released ?


----------



## Kit Clement (Sep 2, 2014)

Question: is "4x4-fast" the new optimized 4x4 scrambler in TNoodle, or is it just a workaround for those who don't care to wait for TNoodle scrambles?


----------



## plusCubed (Sep 2, 2014)

Bhargav777 said:


> I just rated it and wrote a small review. Sorry, had a few issues with the play store.
> Any idea when the next version might be released ?



Thank you for the review! The next version will be released in two weeks at the latest.



Kit Clement said:


> Question: is "4x4-fast" the new optimized 4x4 scrambler in TNoodle, or is it just a workaround for those who don't care to wait for TNoodle scrambles?



"4x4-fast" is the random moves 4x4 scrambler in TNoodle, so the latter. I realize I should mark that a bit more clearly.
The normal "4x4" option is the optimized 4x4 scrambler in TNoodle.


----------



## ryanj92 (Sep 2, 2014)

The 5% exclusion thing for averages is definitely a standard thing, so I'd say it is worth including 

Really enjoy this timer, though. Just one thing - why does the hold to start option have to be on if inspection is on?


----------



## Prakhar (Sep 2, 2014)

In my oppinion, you must add a alert for reset. If anyone accidently presses the reset button, all his PBs may go. Also, please add all BLD , feet and OH sections. Overall, great timer.


----------



## plusCubed (Sep 3, 2014)

ryanj92 said:


> The 5% exclusion thing for averages is definitely a standard thing, so I'd say it is worth including



This is news to me. In that case, I'll make sure to add it for the next update. Thanks for the feedback!



ryanj92 said:


> Really enjoy this timer, though. Just one thing - why does the hold to start option have to be on if inspection is on?



I believe I did that since if I'm using inspection (WCA regulation), I probably want to hold to start to fully emulate a competition (also because it's less code, and less code=laziness ). I can add inspection without hold to start if you guys would like that.



Prakhar said:


> In my oppinion, you must add a alert for reset. If anyone accidently presses the reset button, all his PBs may go.



That is a valid concern! I'll add that for the next update. 



Prakhar said:


> Also, please add all BLD , feet and OH sections. Overall, great timer.



Those sections are definitely planned. I think what I will do to reduce clutter in the puzzle switcher with the number of options is make a settings screen to select which events to display.


----------



## Methuselah96 (Sep 3, 2014)

plusCubed said:


> I believe I did that since if I'm using inspection (WCA regulation), I probably want to hold to start to fully emulate a competition (also because it's less code, and less code=laziness ). I can add inspection without hold to start if you guys would like that.



No, please don't add inspection without hold to start. If you didn't hold to start it wouldn't be like a StackMat.


----------



## plusCubed (Sep 3, 2014)

Methuselah96 said:


> No, please don't add inspection without hold to start. If you didn't hold to start it wouldn't be like a StackMat.



I mean, as an option of course, not forced.


----------



## Methuselah96 (Sep 3, 2014)

plusCubed said:


> I mean, as an option of course, not forced.



Ok, that's fine.


----------



## TDM (Sep 3, 2014)

plusCubed said:


> I'm working on including a fast scrambler for every puzzle, including Square-1. The next update will have those scramble programs (that is a promise).


Awesome, thanks!


> That is a bug. *According to the regulations, that average with the two DNFs should be DNF.* I don't think 5% would be correct (though I understand that an average of 100, for example, isn't exactly a competition round of 5, so if you would like the 5% exclusion added, I can include it as a setting). Anyway, I'll get that fixed. Thanks for reporting!


That's because in a competition you do 5 solves, and 5% of 5 rounded up is 1, so you exclude the fastest and slowest time. That means if you have two DNFs, one is counted, so the entire average is a DNF.
Thanks for trying to fixing that.


----------



## plusCubed (Sep 3, 2014)

TDM said:


> That's because in a competition you do 5 solves, and 5% of 5 rounded up is 1, so you exclude the fastest and slowest time. That means if you have two DNFs, one is counted, so the entire average is a DNF.
> Thanks for trying to fixing that.



The regulations actually don't refer to any 5% rule since competition rounds are mostly 5 solves and it just says to remove the best and worst (https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/regulations/#9f8), but yeah, I'll add 5% as an option since it seems to be standard for larger averages.


----------



## TDM (Sep 3, 2014)

plusCubed said:


> The regulations actually don't refer to any 5% rule since competition rounds are mostly 5 solves and it just says to remove the best and worst (https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/regulations/#9f8), but yeah, I'll add 5% as an option since it seems to be standard for larger averages.


Yeah, true, my above post wasn't really right; what I really meant was the regulations don't really cover what to do for larger averages, and if you look at most good timers (e.g. qqTimer, csTimer) they do the 5% thing.
(sorry, I know I didn't really need to say this again... I was just making myself clearer)


----------



## TiLiMayor (Sep 3, 2014)

Bug: Changing the puzzle overrides the hold to start setting..

Now that I'm here, a couple of suggestions:
It would be nice to have dark background/theme as an option.. I don't know if the timer flicker bothers me because of the background, being used to dark timers online/mobile, but seconds only updating would be a great feature too..


----------



## plusCubed (Sep 3, 2014)

TiLiMayor said:


> Bug: Changing the puzzle overrides the hold to start setting..



Fixed for the next update, thanks for reporting! 



TiLiMayor said:


> Now that I'm here, a couple of suggestions:
> It would be nice to have dark background/theme as an option.. I don't know if the timer flicker bothers me because of the background, being used to dark timers online/mobile, but seconds only updating would be a great feature too..



Sure, added them to my todo list. Thanks for the suggestions!


----------



## plusCubed (Sep 7, 2014)

v0.1.3! Mostly bug fixes. I wanted to get this one out as soon as possible because of crashes. Don't worry, the features you guys requested will be added!

- Crash when activity is destroyed in the background
- Hold to start being overridden when switching puzzles (thanks to TiLiMayor for reporting!)
- Average being calculated weird when there are two DNFs (thanks to TDM for reporting!)

One new thing was added: Square-1 scrambles (unfiltered so not WCA-style).


----------



## TDM (Sep 7, 2014)

Thanks! Square-1 scrambles are so useful.


----------



## yoshinator (Sep 7, 2014)

This timer is great!

Two suggestion: Can you add an option to not show the time counting up as you're solving? Could you also add an option for just two decimal places?

Thanks


----------



## plusCubed (Sep 8, 2014)

yoshinator said:


> This timer is great!
> 
> Two suggestion: Can you add an option to not show the time counting up as you're solving? Could you also add an option for just two decimal places?
> 
> Thanks



Sure, added to my todo list. Thanks for the suggestions!


----------



## TiLiMayor (Sep 16, 2014)

Not that I practice that much, but I've been using this timer exclusively for the past week..

Bug: (Thought I was mad as I couldn't recreate it after the first time I saw it, so I'll be as specific as I can)
Opened timer, change scramble type (Megaminx)
Did a solve
Open app from notifications (or recent apps)
Back to the timer (The time I made is still there, with a new Megaminx scramble)
Did a solve
As soon as I finished, both times got deleted, scramble type back to 3x3 (As if the app just booted)

As for suggestions:
The need of saving a session to keep the times still bugs me off; Not that I'd like to keep all times I do, but losing them after inactivity is a bummer..
Not many timers display the latest times on the main screen, and the time bar was a cool feature, however, it should be much easier to add penalties to the times..


----------



## plusCubed (Sep 16, 2014)

TiLiMayor said:


> Not that I practice that much, but I've been using this timer exclusively for the past week..
> 
> Bug: (Thought I was mad as I couldn't recreate it after the first time I saw it, so I'll be as specific as I can)
> Opened timer, change scramble type (Megaminx)
> ...



That is weird... but similar to another bug report too. I'll send you a PM if I'm unable to reproduce it.



TiLiMayor said:


> As for suggestions:
> The need of saving a session to keep the times still bugs me off; Not that I'd like to keep all times I do, but losing them after inactivity is a bummer..



Thanks for the feedback! I will reorder my to-do list to have that as a high priority. 



TiLiMayor said:


> Not many timers display the latest times on the main screen, and the time bar was a cool feature, however, it should be much easier to add penalties to the times..



I think I will implement a temporary bar that pops up on the bottom after you finish a solve so you can select the penalty quickly. Then it fades away if no action is taken.


----------



## Prakhar (Sep 16, 2014)

Bug: When I go to the session solves to put penalty and return to timer, I can't see thhe scramble image before doing a solve.

Also, try to add all BLD, OH and feet events in the next update.

Overall, a great timer.


----------



## plusCubed (Sep 16, 2014)

Prakhar said:


> Bug: When I go to the session solves to put penalty and return to timer, I can't see thhe scramble image before doing a solve.



Noted. Thanks for reporting! Tip, you can touch the solve in the time bar (on the bottom of the Timer tab) to assign penalty as well.



Prakhar said:


> Also, try to add all BLD, OH and feet events in the next update.
> 
> Overall, a great timer.



Definitely. Thanks!


----------



## plusCubed (Sep 28, 2014)

0.1.4 is released! Lots of new settings, including two row time display (inspired by Lucas' inspection timer: http://www.cubing.net/inspection/), 0.001 or 0.01 accuracy, timer text size, and timer updating (on, to seconds, or hide). 
A warning dialog is now presented when resetting.
Also, simplified and traditional Chinese have been added (Chinese forum thread: http://www.mofangluntan.com/thread-42169-1-1.html). If anyone wants to help translate the app to another language, please contact me!

BTW, if your suggestion hasn't been implemented yet, don't worry. It hasn't been ignored, I'm working hard to add every one of your suggestions!


----------



## Coolster01 (Sep 28, 2014)

Yay!


----------



## plusCubed (Oct 21, 2014)

0.1.5, aka the suggestions implementation frenzy release! 5% average exclusion, OH Feet BLD modes, remembers current puzzle and session, quick selection of +2 and DNF when solve is finished.....
As usual, links in the OP.

I've set up a CrowdIn project for anyone who would like to help translate the app into their language. Go to crowdin.net, sign up, and go to https://crowdin.com/project/plustimer.

EDIT: Also, 200 downloads! Big thank you to all of you guys!


----------



## TiLiMayor (Oct 21, 2014)

Great update, the feature list has come a long way..
Penalty fade is just great, and puzzle selection was much needed, but it doesn't seem to hide the puzzles on the timer screen..

There are a couple of design things that aren't that much of a deal, still, here they go:
When opening the app or going to the timer from settings or history, leaves the 'Ready' text on its default size; when the session is reset, it is displayed correctly..
Using the two rows display, updating seconds only, both running and stopped states are vertically centered, so when tapping to stop, the seconds counter jump up and make room for the milliseconds.. Both states should be aligned on top, so stopping just make the milliseconds appear under the updating time..
Also regarding the two row display, selected text size doesn't match with either of the two rows.. Maybe the top/bottom size ratio could be customized too?
I don't know if its the font or what but, doesn't the 1s seem/look/feel uncentered?

And of course, a couple feature of suggestions:
Session delete warning dialog..
Session counter on the history puzzle select..
Solve count on history list/graph..


----------



## suushiemaniac (Oct 21, 2014)

plusCubed said:


> 0.1.5, aka the suggestions implementation frenzy release! 5% average exclusion, OH Feet BLD modes, remembers current puzzle and session, quick selection of +2 and DNF when solve is finished.....
> As usual, links in the OP.
> 
> I've set up a CrowdIn project for anyone who would like to help translate the app into their language. Go to crowdin.net, sign up, and go to https://crowdin.com/project/plustimer.
> ...



Great update! I've already contributed to the crowdin project, however here are some bugs / odd behavior in the app I found:


Spoiler




By default, no categories are ticked in the "enable puzzle types" option, so the category selection spinner disappears when killing and restarting the app without having configured the "enable puzzle types" option manually
BLD modes rely on the inspection option in preferences, please change it so that BLD uses no inspection in any case
Maybe include a 4BLD mode that uses the fast unofficial scrambler?




P.S.: I really like the bug "poem" you included in the Play Store changelog, because it seems somewhat familiar to me


----------



## plusCubed (Oct 22, 2014)

TiLiMayor said:


> Great update, the feature list has come a long way..
> Penalty fade is just great, and puzzle selection was much needed, but it doesn't seem to hide the puzzles on the timer screen..



Hmmm... that's weird. I'll PM you about that.'
EDIT: Found the problem. I'll push out a bug fix release asap (today or tomorrow).



TiLiMayor said:


> There are a couple of design things that aren't that much of a deal, still, here they go:
> When opening the app or going to the timer from settings or history, leaves the 'Ready' text on its default size; when the session is reset, it is displayed correctly..



The correct behavior for in this version is a size of 100 whenever the Ready text is displayed. I think the latter is the wrong behavior... Either way I intended to make it rely on the text size but forgot to do it in this release.



TiLiMayor said:


> Using the two rows display, updating seconds only, both running and stopped states are vertically centered, so when tapping to stop, the seconds counter jump up and make room for the milliseconds.. Both states should be aligned on top, so stopping just make the milliseconds appear under the updating time..



Personally I think it doesn't look great when the text isn't centered, but I agree, the current implementation is not optimal either. I think I'll add a quick animation to slide the text up when the timer is stopped.



TiLiMayor said:


> Also regarding the two row display, selected text size doesn't match with either of the two rows.. Maybe the top/bottom size ratio could be customized too?



The text size corresponds to the top row in sp units (See here), and the bottom row is 70% the size of the top. I can certainly add a ratio customization.



TiLiMayor said:


> I don't know if its the font or what but, doesn't the 1s seem/look/feel uncentered?



Agreed, just the font I think. I'm planning to add a seven-segment display font (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Seven-segment_display).



TiLiMayor said:


> And of course, a couple feature of suggestions:
> Session delete warning dialog..
> Session counter on the history puzzle select..
> Solve count on history list/graph..



Sure, added to TODO list. Thanks!



suushiemaniac said:


> Great update! I've already contributed to the crowdin project, however here are some bugs / odd behavior in the app I found:
> By default, no categories are ticked in the "enable puzzle types" option, so the category selection spinner disappears when killing and restarting the app without having configured the "enable puzzle types" option manually



That's very weird too, I can't seem to reproduce it. I'll PM you.
EDIT: Same problem as above. I'll push out a bug fix release asap (today or tomorrow).



suushiemaniac said:


> BLD modes rely on the inspection option in preferences, please change it so that BLD uses no inspection in any case
> Maybe include a 4BLD mode that uses the fast unofficial scrambler?



Thanks for the suggestions! Added to list.


----------



## JediJupiter (Oct 24, 2014)

Firstly, this is such a great timer! I really love how it has all the different events so my times don't all get mashed together. For the square-1 scrambler, and 4x4 since someone else suggested it, could you have the option to have a perfect scramble or a fast scramble?
Edit: (just incase it wasn't clear) As in, I could choose to have a fast scramble or a perfect scramble, depending on how I feel.


----------



## LarsN (Oct 24, 2014)

I'm trying out the timer now. One thing I look for first is the size of the scramble text. On many timer apps it's difficult (for old people like me) to see the difference between F and F' Is it possible to increase the font size of the scrambles?


----------



## plusCubed (Oct 24, 2014)

JediJupiter said:


> Firstly, this is such a great timer! I really love how it has all the different events so my times don't all get mashed together. For the square-1 scrambler, and 4x4 since someone else suggested it, could you have the option to have a perfect scramble or a fast scramble?
> Edit: (just incase it wasn't clear) As in, I could choose to have a fast scramble or a perfect scramble, depending on how I feel.



The regular 4x4 option is perfect WCA, the "fast, unofficial" option is faster but not perfect (random moves). For Square-1, the perfect WCA scrambler needs like 2 minutes to generate one scramble, so I just removed it. The fast, unofficial square-1 scrambler is in every way identical to the WCA scrambler except it does not filter (require at least 11 moves to solve).



LarsN said:


> I'm trying out the timer now. One thing I look for first is the size of the scramble text. On many timer apps it's difficult (for old people like me) to see the difference between F and F' Is it possible to increase the font size of the scrambles?



Not currently, but it's on the TODO list. I want to make sure it looks good and doesn't cover the time when the size is larger. Thanks!
EDIT: I'm think I'll also add an option for monospaced font, which might make it easier to see the prime marks.


----------



## plusCubed (Oct 25, 2014)

0.1.6 emergency bug fix released! It should resolve the issues with puzzle type enabling. 
Thanks to the people who contributed to the CrowdIn project, German and Spanish are added! Go to https://crowdin.com/project/plustimer to help translate the app to your language.


----------



## Bhargav777 (Oct 26, 2014)

Possible to add an optional bld mode? First touch starts the timer, second touch before putting on the blindfold shows the time taken for memorization and third touch stops the timer. In the end, the total time taken for the solve and the time taken for memorization( to be shown in brackets) can be found in the session times list instead of the solve time alone.


----------



## JediJupiter (Oct 30, 2014)

Possibility to export times in the form of a table?


----------



## Carrot (Nov 13, 2014)

Is it a bug or a feature that it writes 13.100 instead of 14.00?


----------



## AirbusCube (Nov 14, 2014)

I would really like if the app can do so I can write in my times, so I can use a stackmat timer. 

I use the timer as my main phone timer. I like the scrambles, and how the app looks.


----------



## plusCubed (Nov 17, 2014)

Hi everyone, as you may have noticed I missed the bi-weekly schedule for the next release. This is mostly due to schoolwork, but also that the next update is going to be huge. By huge, I mean HUGE. I'm considering starting beta testing so that I don't miss a bug like with version 0.1.5.



Bhargav777 said:


> Possible to add an optional bld mode? First touch starts the timer, second touch before putting on the blindfold shows the time taken for memorization and third touch stops the timer. In the end, the total time taken for the solve and the time taken for memorization( to be shown in brackets) can be found in the session times list instead of the solve time alone.



Absolutely, thanks for the detailed explanation!



JediJupiter said:


> Possibility to export times in the form of a table?



Planned, hoping to have it in the next update. Thanks!



Carrot said:


> Is it a bug or a feature that it writes 13.100 instead of 14.00?



I'm not sure what you're referring to... PM'd.



AirbusCube said:


> I would really like if the app can do so I can write in my times, so I can use a stackmat timer.
> 
> I use the timer as my main phone timer. I like the scrambles, and how the app looks.



Glad you enjoy it, and yes, that is planned for the next release.


Thanks again everyone for your suggestions and support!


----------



## Julian (Nov 17, 2014)

plusCubed said:


> Thanks again everyone for your suggestions and support!


Thank you for making a great timer and implementing suggestions so well.


----------



## Bhargav777 (Nov 17, 2014)

Thanks. Also, can the best average of 5/12/50 just pop out with their respectable scrambles on touch? Quite hard to figure out specifically the pb averages in a big session.


----------



## TiLiMayor (Nov 17, 2014)

Awesome, can't wait to download it..

More than once I've seen judges using their cellphones to time inspection, perhaps there could be a competition menu, with an inspection timer, quick mo3 calculator and whatever tool with potential usefulness in a competition..


----------



## plusCubed (Nov 17, 2014)

Bhargav777 said:


> Thanks. Also, can the best average of 5/12/50 just pop out with their respectable scrambles on touch? Quite hard to figure out specifically the pb averages in a big session.



Great suggestion! Thanks!



TiLiMayor said:


> Awesome, can't wait to download it..
> 
> More than once I've seen judges using their cellphones to time inspection, perhaps there could be a competition menu, with an inspection timer, quick mo3 calculator and whatever tool with potential usefulness in a competition..



Sorry if there was any misunderstanding, but there has been no new release yet. I was just giving an explanation on why there has been/will be a gap. 
The competition menu is a good idea, though I'm not sure I want to package that into plusTimer. What do you guys think? Should it be in the same app or a separate competition helper app? (also there's the fact that Lucas already made an inspection timer)


----------



## JediJupiter (Nov 17, 2014)

It's a good idea but probably a different app, since I can't see myself using it. By the way, I love what you're doing with this app.


----------



## suushiemaniac (Nov 17, 2014)

TiLiMayor said:


> More than once I've seen judges using their cellphones to time inspection, perhaps there could be a competition menu, with an inspection timer, quick mo3 calculator and whatever tool with potential usefulness in a competition..





plusCubed said:


> The competition menu is a good idea, though I'm not sure I want to package that into plusTimer. What do you guys think? Should it be in the same app or a separate competition helper app? (also there's the fact that Lucas already made an inspection timer)



I've actually written a competition helper app that has features like inspection stopwatch, Ao5/Mo3 calculation w/ WCA ID integration and WCA Regulation access. Currently it's in beta testing, I'm planning on releasing within the next 2 weeks (hopefully) 

EDIT: It's Android only <3


----------



## Prakhar (Nov 17, 2014)

suushiemaniac said:


> I've actually written a competition helper app that has features like inspection stopwatch, Ao5/Mo3 calculation w/ WCA ID integration and WCA Regulation access. Currently it's in beta testing, I'm planning on releasing within the next 2 weeks (hopefully)


Can I be a tester?
And on which platforms are you planning to release it? Android, iOS or both?
Also, will it be free?


----------



## suushiemaniac (Nov 17, 2014)

Prakhar said:


> Can I be a tester?
> And on which platforms are you planning to release it? Android, iOS or both?
> Also, will it be free?


PM'd
This thread is about Daniel's magnificent plusTimer so if you've got any questions about my app, please PM me or wait until I make an own thread for the app (probably at official release). No more questions will be answered here


----------



## plusCubed (Nov 29, 2014)

Hi everyone,
If you are experiencing a crash when going into the "History" page and happen to have root, I would like to have a look at the files located at /data/data/com.pluscubed.plustimer/files/
Please send them to [email protected].

Thanks!


----------



## plusCubed (Dec 13, 2014)

Beta testing for plusTimer has started! You can opt-in by joining the plusTimer Google+ community and following the instructions in opt-in link. You will receive the newest beta version automatically through the Play Store, and it'll replace your stable version. You can opt-out at any time to return to the stable channel.

Please understand that the beta versions may be unstable and may corrupt your solve data. I'll test what is necessary before releasing a beta build, but bugs will most likely slip through. In that case, please report them to the community.
I'll be posting the first beta version today, for version 0.2.

Also, if the app is crashing for you in the history page, the beta build will include a button to upload solve data to me so I can take a look. That bug seems to be pretty serious, and I haven't found a solution yet.

The community is not limited to beta testers though! Everyone is welcome to join and discuss anything about the app.


----------



## eixnai (Dec 15, 2014)

I really like this timer but will a dark theme be eventually added? Essentially all timers have this and it just fits into Holo and the top bar. Thanks!


----------



## plusCubed (Dec 16, 2014)

eixnai said:


> I really like this timer but will a dark theme be eventually added? Essentially all timers have this and it just fits into Holo and the top bar. Thanks!



Yep, 0.2.0. (I want to inform you that Material Design is the new thing... out with Holo! )


----------



## josh42732 (Dec 20, 2014)

I absolutely LOVE this app!! The only thing is that whenever I want to see my 3x3 history, it always crashes. And it's only for 3x3. Not 3x3 BLD, or 3x3 OH, but just 3x3. Will you please update this bug or tell me how to fix it? Thank you so much and I love this app!!


----------



## plusCubed (Dec 20, 2014)

josh42732 said:


> I absolutely LOVE this app!! The only thing is that whenever I want to see my 3x3 history, it always crashes. And it's only for 3x3. Not 3x3 BLD, or 3x3 OH, but just 3x3. Will you please update this bug or tell me how to fix it? Thank you so much and I love this app!!



I just posted v0.2.0-Beta3, which has a dialog when the crash happens to send me a few details about the history data so I can debug the problem. Please download the beta version from GitHub.


----------



## josh42732 (Dec 20, 2014)

Oops.... I already downloaded it from the play store..... Sorry, but I will still download it in case it happens again.


----------



## imacubedude (Jan 3, 2015)

Hmmmm... Scramble's aren't generating for me... Worked for a bit, but now it doesn't generate.


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Jan 3, 2015)

Honestly! I think I love this more than FiveTimer! Sorry Thrawst  I love the elegant colorful theme and other add-ons, plus 15 second inspection automatically.
I joined the Google+ group and would like to join beta if its still up but I already got it from Google Play.


----------



## plusCubed (Jan 6, 2015)

imacubedude said:


> Hmmmm... Scramble's aren't generating for me... Worked for a bit, but now it doesn't generate.



I'm suspecting another fatality of the Accessibility-Incompatibility-Death-Of-PlusTimer. For now, try disabling all apps in the Accessibility part of the phone Settings. It somehow fixed itself in the last 2 weeks (not sure why), so the problem should be gone when 0.2.0 is released.



theROUXbiksCube said:


> Honestly! I think I love this more than FiveTimer! Sorry Thrawst  I love the elegant colorful theme and other add-ons, plus 15 second inspection automatically.
> I joined the Google+ group and would like to join beta if its still up but I already got it from Google Play.



There's a link in the Google+ community to join the beta. Once you join, you will automatically receive the latest beta as an update from Google Play.


----------



## imacubedude (Jan 7, 2015)

Scrambles are working now! Thanks! Love this timer


----------



## TiLiMayor (Jan 7, 2015)

Just noticed the beta releases and downloaded the last one to my device, and installed it as any apk..
Turns out I can't even open the app, as I'm about to launch it, I get the "Unfortunately, plusTimer has stopped" pop-up and that's it..

Edit: I tried registering for beta testing, and I can't even opt-in..
Edit^2: Silly me, I hadn't even downloaded the app with my g+ enabled account.. Will report upon testing..
EditCubed: Nope, still can't opt-in.. Is there any geo-lock or anything like that for beta testing?


----------



## plusCubed (Jan 7, 2015)

TiLiMayor said:


> Just noticed the beta releases and downloaded the last one to my device, and installed it as any apk..
> Turns out I can't even open the app, as I'm about to launch it, I get the "Unfortunately, plusTimer has stopped" pop-up and that's it..
> 
> Edit: I tried registering for beta testing, and I can't even opt-in..
> ...



None that I know of. As long as you are in the G+ community, you should be able to opt in. 

As for the bug, thanks for reporting, fixed it, an update will be out soon.
For future bug reports for the beta releases, please post them in the community and not here. Thanks!


----------



## Berd (Jan 7, 2015)

Just got the app, looks pretty solid [emoji8]


----------



## plusCubed (Jan 19, 2015)

0.2.0 released! I'm genuinely sorry for not publishing an update in almost 3 months. 

New stuff:
Material Design
Themes
Add solves manually
Inspection without hold to start
Fix bugs

I think the problem is that I keep wanting to release updates but holding off because there's just _one more thing_ I can improve. More incremental updates in the future?

Thanks everyone!


----------



## JediJupiter (Jan 20, 2015)

plusCubed said:


> 0.2.0 released! I'm genuinely sorry for not publishing an update in almost 3 months.
> 
> More incremental updates in the future?



Yes please!
Edit: ah it looks so sexy now!


----------



## Berd (Jan 20, 2015)

JediJupiter said:


> Yes please!


Yesssss


----------



## TDM (Jan 22, 2015)

Is there an option for the 3BLD timer to not time both memo and execution? I just first missed getting a new PB, and then beat my PB but missed getting a sub-1:30 because the timer didn't stop when I wanted it to, and there doesn't seem to be an option to take it off in the settings.
(also, the back arrow in the settings doesn't actually do anything)


----------



## plusCubed (Jan 23, 2015)

TDM said:


> Is there an option for the 3BLD timer to not time both memo and execution? I just first missed getting a new PB, and then beat my PB but missed getting a sub-1:30 because the timer didn't stop when I wanted it to, and there doesn't seem to be an option to take it off in the settings.



I don't plan to include such an option, unless I add a category for speed BLD. Currently, you press once to start memo, and again for execution. I have yet to add viewing the two times separately.



TDM said:


> (also, the back arrow in the settings doesn't actually do anything)



I can't seem to reproduce it on any of my devices/emulators. PM'd.


----------



## TDM (Jan 23, 2015)

plusCubed said:


> I don't plan to include such an option, unless I add a category for speed BLD. Currently, you press once to start memo, and again for execution.


Why?


----------



## plusCubed (Jan 24, 2015)

TDM said:


> Why?



Well, BLD records both memo and execution (I believe?... Please correct me if I'm wrong). I'm not sure why you would want to exclude one (unless speed BLD).


----------



## TDM (Jan 24, 2015)

plusCubed said:


> Well, BLD records both memo and execution (I believe?... Please correct me if I'm wrong). I'm not sure why you would want to exclude one (unless speed BLD).


No, in competitions, only the total time is recorded. Some people outside of competitions like to know how fast their memo is, which is why I think it would be good as an option, but also a lot of people don't time their memo - I can't find a video because I'm on mobile now, but iirc Maskow doesn't time his memo for 3BLD either. Some people do it, some don't, which is why I think it would be good as an optional thing.


----------



## plusCubed (Jan 24, 2015)

TDM said:


> No, in competitions, only the total time is recorded. Some people outside of competitions like to know how fast their memo is, which is why I think it would be good as an option, but also a lot of people don't time their memo - I can't find a video because I'm on mobile now, but iirc Maskow doesn't time his memo for 3BLD either. Some people do it, some don't, which is why I think it would be good as an optional thing.



Ohhhh... Sorry, I misunderstood you. So basically set the default to be recording total time, and an option to record the memo time and execution time separately. Added to the GitHub feature/issues list here: https://github.com/plusCubed/plusTimer/issues/24

Thank you!


----------



## AirbusCube (Jan 24, 2015)

Love the new update! Except for a few things When I'm adding a time manually, it would be great if I could type like this: minutes:seconds.hundredth of a second (example 1:03.677) so I don't need to count how many seconds the solve was (if the solve was over 1 minute) and also, it would be great if I could get a new scramble after adding a time. The plusTimer icon is greyit is a sony Xperia v


----------



## plusCubed (Jan 24, 2015)

AirbusCube said:


> Love the new update! Except for a few things When I'm adding a time manually, it would be great if I could type like this: minutes:seconds.hundredth of a second (example 1:03.677) so I don't need to count how many seconds the solve was (if the solve was over 1 minute) and also, it would be great if I could get a new scramble after adding a time. The plusTimer icon is grey, it is a sony Xperia v



Thanks for the feedback, time format added to list here: https://github.com/plusCubed/plusTimer/issues/25. As for the icon, did it display fine in the previous version? If it did, I think I know the cause.


----------



## AirbusCube (Jan 25, 2015)

yes, it looked fine before the update


----------



## plusCubed (Jan 26, 2015)

AirbusCube said:


> yes, it looked fine before the update



Got it. When the next version (0.2.1) comes out, let me know if it's fixed.


----------



## AirbusCube (Jan 28, 2015)

Now the icon looks normal.


----------



## plusCubed (Jan 28, 2015)

0.2.1 released: mostly bug fixes, plus a new monospace scramble font option.


----------



## TiLiMayor (Jan 28, 2015)

With the addition of monospace font, scramble font size should be customisable; long scrambles, specially Megaminx, which have several line breaks cover large part of the timer..


----------



## plusCubed (Feb 7, 2015)

v0.2.2 release:
- Hide toolbars when solving
- Bug fixes


----------



## JediJupiter (Feb 9, 2015)

plusCubed said:


> v0.2.2 release:
> - Hide toolbars when solving
> - Bug fixes


It stops responding when I try to delete a time.


----------



## Berd (Feb 9, 2015)

JediJupiter said:


> It stops responding when I try to delete a time.


Doesn't for me  although I haven't updated...


----------



## JediJupiter (Feb 9, 2015)

Berd said:


> Doesn't for me  although I haven't updated...


That could be why [emoji6]
All good otherwise I think.


----------



## TraciAG (Feb 11, 2015)

JediJupiter said:


> It stops responding when I try to delete a time.



Mine does this as well. It started when I updated


----------



## plusCubed (Feb 11, 2015)

TraciAG said:


> Mine does this as well. It started when I updated





JediJupiter said:


> It stops responding when I try to delete a time.



Thanks for the report! If you meant the time bar stops responding to touches after deleting, I've fixed it in the latest code. I'll push the update soon.

EDIT: Oh never mind, I see, the app completely hangs.


----------



## plusCubed (Feb 13, 2015)

Release 0.2.3! Bug fixes, namely the deletion not responding bug.


----------



## JediJupiter (Feb 21, 2015)

When you delete the slowest or fastest time now, it doesn't put the new slowest or fastest time into brackets, so I think it gets included in the average? It might not count in the average, but either way, you can't easily find your fastest time.
Edit: it also does this, telling me that all my old bests are still bests which is only really a problem at the beginning of a session, but seems to rectify itself automatically if I get enough times that they move off screen?


----------



## roudai (Feb 24, 2015)

I've translated into Japanese; 87% -> 100%.
I'm sorry the translation is slow.
Some Japanese cuber use this application, and they are saying that very good !


----------



## s18067 (Mar 18, 2015)

Quick bug report. Often, when solving, the session details do not update automatically, and only do so once I restart the app. Deleting a solve record causes an odd glitch as well, leaving the time there until I restart the app.

Also, could I suggest an export method for history where only the solve times (and possibly the scrambles) are listed without any other information? It would make entering the exported data to another app (mainly thinking of a PC timer here) a lot easier.


----------



## plusCubed (Mar 30, 2015)

s18067 said:


> Quick bug report. Often, when solving, the session details do not update automatically, and only do so once I restart the app. Deleting a solve record causes an odd glitch as well, leaving the time there until I restart the app.
> 
> Also, could I suggest an export method for history where only the solve times (and possibly the scrambles) are listed without any other information? It would make entering the exported data to another app (mainly thinking of a PC timer here) a lot easier.



The bug should be fixed in version 0.2.4. I've added your suggestion to the GitHub page: https://github.com/plusCubed/plusTimer/issues/35. Thank you!



roudai said:


> I've translated into Japanese; 87% -> 100%.
> I'm sorry the translation is slow.
> Some Japanese cuber use this application, and they are saying that very good !



Thanks you for that! I've actually just released 0.2.4 which has some new strings (temporarily for now they are just English) - if you could translate those that'd be great!



JediJupiter said:


> When you delete the slowest or fastest time now, it doesn't put the new slowest or fastest time into brackets, so I think it gets included in the average? It might not count in the average, but either way, you can't easily find your fastest time.
> Edit: it also does this, telling me that all my old bests are still bests which is only really a problem at the beginning of a session, but seems to rectify itself automatically if I get enough times that they move off screen?



Fixed in 0.2.4. Thanks for reporting!

-------------------------------------------------------------
v0.2.4 released! I've added a few new settings, including scramble text size and preventing swiping between the tabs. Many bug fixes were made too. 
You can check out the full changelog at the GitHub page, and the Google Play update should come out in 1 or 2 hours, as usual.

Again, if you would like to translate plusTimer into another language, please go to the Crowdin Page!
Thanks for everyone's continued support!


----------



## Bhargav777 (Mar 30, 2015)

plusCubed said:


> The bug should be fixed in version 0.2.4. I've added your suggestion to the GitHub page: https://github.com/plusCubed/plusTimer/issues/35. Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks perfect. I really appreciate the time and effort you take to make it bug-free!


----------



## Tempus (Mar 30, 2015)

plusCubed said:


> v0.2.4 released! I've added a few new settings, including scramble text size...


Glad to see this new setting has been added. Up until now I haven't been able to make use of this app because the resolution of my device is so high that the default scramble text size is hard on my eyes, so this should help.

One thing I've noticed, however, is that instead of displaying the scramble text size in the settings page as intended, it is actually displaying whatever the timer text size was when you opened the settings page. I'd guess that it's an artifact of using copy and paste while coding. You copy code from one place to another, intending to adapt it, but end up forgetting one of the changes. I've made the same sort of error a number of times.


----------



## plusCubed (Mar 30, 2015)

Bhargav777 said:


> Looks perfect. I really appreciate the time and effort you take to make it bug-free!



Thanks!



Tempus said:


> Glad to see this new setting has been added. Up until now I haven't been able to make use of this app because the resolution of my device is so high that the default scramble text size is hard on my eyes, so this should help.
> 
> One thing I've noticed, however, is that instead of displaying the scramble text size in the settings page as intended, it is actually displaying whatever the timer text size was when you opened the settings page. I'd guess that it's an artifact of using copy and paste while coding. You copy code from one place to another, intending to adapt it, but end up forgetting one of the changes. I've made the same sort of error a number of times.



Yup, I realized almost as soon as I pushed the update ... It's not a deal-breaker, so I'll let it sit while I add new stuff (fixed in the code already, but... yeah...haha)


----------



## s18067 (Mar 30, 2015)

Oh by the way, do you need Korean translations for the app? I could help out if you need.


----------



## plusCubed (Mar 31, 2015)

s18067 said:


> Oh by the way, do you need Korean translations for the app? I could help out if you need.



That'd be great! Just go to the CrowdIn page and sign up to help translate the app. Thank you so much! (and all of the other translators - you guys are awesome!)


----------



## Berd (Mar 31, 2015)

I love this app! However, why do some events have 'fast, official' next to them?


----------



## s18067 (Mar 31, 2015)

Berd said:


> I love this app! However, why do some events have 'fast, official' next to them?


They take less time to generate, but aren't WCA official scrambles.


----------



## Berd (Mar 31, 2015)

s18067 said:


> They take less time to generate, but aren't WCA official scrambles.


I see. That reminds me, is there a way to start the timer before the scramble has generated because I normally hand scramble 7x7 and it can take a little while to load the scramble.


----------



## s18067 (Apr 2, 2015)

Two things. Firstly, I'm done with the Korean translations. They're not perfect, since I don't have cubing experience from Korea and thus don't quite know the exact terms they use (for example, I'm not quite sure how they differentiate between mean and average), but they'll work.
Secondly, my data seems to be corrupted. I get a weird error when I open the app, saying that the scramble history could not be read. Can't access the last day's solves because of it. Thankfully I have daily backups of all my files, but an entire day's solves is quite a lot to lose.


----------



## plusCubed (Apr 2, 2015)

Berd said:


> I see. That reminds me, is there a way to start the timer before the scramble has generated because I normally hand scramble 7x7 and it can take a little while to load the scramble.



No, not currently. Good idea though - I've logged it here: https://github.com/plusCubed/plusTimer/issues/36.



s18067 said:


> Two things. Firstly, I'm done with the Korean translations. They're not perfect, since I don't have cubing experience from Korea and thus don't quite know the exact terms they use (for example, I'm not quite sure how they differentiate between mean and average), but they'll work.
> Secondly, my data seems to be corrupted. I get a weird error when I open the app, saying that the scramble history could not be read. Can't access the last day's solves because of it. Thankfully I have daily backups of all my files, but an entire day's solves is quite a lot to lose.



Thank you for the translations, I'm sure they'll be fine! (as for mean and average, if Korean is anything like Chinese, it may be able to be translated like "average" and "average with ends removed"). As for the corruption issue, if you happen to have root on your Android device or have the corrupted files, please PM me - I'd like to take a look. Thanks!


----------



## majki11 (Apr 2, 2015)

Hi, I started using this timer about a week ago, and it is almost perfect I have to say. One issue that I have came after the last update, sometimes it keep crashing when I want to open the history of a certain puzzle, after submitting my solves. The data isn't lost however, so it's not that bad. I sent a crash report, maybe it helps. 
The other things is a feature that I miss: it would be great to see in the history, how many solves I did, maybe in a graph too. Sometimes I do only three solves in a session, then twenty in an other, and can't tell later which is which. 
If you could include this type of stats, it would be perfect.


----------



## majki11 (Apr 3, 2015)

5x5 always crashes, now I tried to add a time manually, and an error came up: solve #0 doesn't exist. 
Can I fix it somehow? 
if I reinstall the app, will I lose all my times?


----------



## s18067 (Apr 6, 2015)

Would it be possible to add Speedstacks timer support for he app, like with Prisma on PC?


----------



## Berd (Apr 6, 2015)

Also, could there possibly be an option to export times without the scrambles? Tank you!


----------



## s18067 (Apr 14, 2015)

The crashing issue when submitting or resetting sessions is really annoying. Could you please try to fix this asap?


----------



## TDM (Jun 4, 2015)

Tried to look at my history for the first time, and... it's crashing whenever I try. Is anyone else getting this?


----------



## Berd (Jun 5, 2015)

Mine crashes every time I try to submit or clear times. Please fix!


----------



## suushiemaniac (Jun 6, 2015)

Mine also crashes occasionally when opening the History page.
Also, please add the option to disable BLD time splitting!


----------



## plusCubed (Jun 6, 2015)

Hi everyone,
I'm sorry about the lack of updates over the past 2 months. I've been working on various other app projects and such, so plusTimer had been sitting in the dust for a bit. Now that summer vacation is here, I plan to work on plusTimer a lot more.

For everyone having the history crashing issue, hold on tight, I'm working on completely re-writing the history system using databases. For now, if you go into About, press "Email History Data to Developer", and email a copy to yourself, that data will be salvageable later (I'll most likely write a tool for importing the old data into the new database structure) - then try wipe the data for the app to fix the crashing problem.

Thanks!


----------



## plusCubed (Jul 19, 2015)

v0.3.0-beta1 is out! Finally switched to SQL (database) for storing solve data, which basically means the issues with storing large amounts of solves, crashes, etc. should be much better now.
*In this first beta, you will NOT be able to access your old solve data using the History section!* 
Due to this I've decided not to upload this release to Google Play (even as a beta).

The history data will still be on the device. You can use the Email to Developer button in the About section to backup your data - I will be writing the transitioning code in the next beta.

Download link is at the GitHub releases page here: https://github.com/plusCubed/plusTimer/releases
Please join the Google+ community for beta testing later: https://plus.google.com/u/0/communities/113562908027612647654

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Berd (Jul 19, 2015)

plusCubed said:


> v0.3.0-beta1 is out! Finally switched to SQL (database) for storing solve data, which basically means the issues with storing large amounts of solves, crashes, etc. should be much better now.
> *In this first beta, you will NOT be able to access your old solve data using the History section!*
> Due to this I've decided not to upload this release to Google Play (even as a beta).
> 
> ...



Yes, thank you!


----------



## s18067 (Jul 21, 2015)

Thanks! Will update when I get home. 
Does this version use the new tnoodle scrambles?

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## s18067 (Aug 3, 2015)

The new database system has definitely fixed the various problems the older version had. I haven't had a single force close due to data problems issue since the update, and I haven't seen the corrupt data message either.
There are two slight annoyances in the new version, though. First, most of the time, the app force closes while switching puzzle types. The switch does happen, though, and relaunching the app correctly switched to the selected puzzle.
The other issue is that the app occasionally force closes upon finishing a solve, but the time is saved and it isn't a huge issue.
Thanks again for your hard work.

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## Berd (Sep 1, 2015)

Could you maybe impliment a feature where there are 2 timers on the screen so 2 people can race on 1 device?


----------



## plusCubed (Sep 9, 2015)

Hi everyone,
I have started work on revamping the entire codebase again for the next big release, which will be integrated with a server. That will serve both as a backup solution and a preparation for future online features.
The current beta, 0.3.0-beta, will be discarded and I will not work on a solution for exporting the solve history out of that version (sorry! - but again, it is beta, so please understand). I have removed it from GitHub - please do not continue using that version.

Because of Google Play's new system for beta testing that no longer requires Google+ communities, I will probably be deleting the plusTimer one in 7 days. You can subscribe to this thread to stay updated. 



Berd said:


> Could you maybe impliment a feature where there are 2 timers on the screen so 2 people can race on 1 device?


Yes, eventually. Also _"future online features" hint hint nudge nudge_ 



s18067 said:


> Does this version use the new tnoodle scrambles?


If you're referring to the updated pyraminx filtering in TNoodle 0.10.0 - for the final release, yes.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Isaac Lai (Sep 9, 2015)

Great app, but could you perhaps implement a 'current mo3' stat?


----------



## s18067 (Sep 10, 2015)

Could you maybe implement a way to enter multiple times in one go? Like from a text file? (Maybe format it like the way you enter multiple times into Prisma, or use the data export format used in plusTimer right now?)

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave4048 (Sep 10, 2015)

As i was reading i was thinking that this timer is pretty similar to a timer i have been using for a long time..then it came to my mind that it is actually the same timer 
A suggestion i have would be tha possibility to give the session a name: e.g. to know which cube i was using if i want to name it after that


----------



## Will Jay (Sep 20, 2015)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Jason Green (Nov 11, 2015)

This one sounds nice, I can't believe all the ones that come up in a search of the store so not have proper ao5 or 12. I should've known to check the forums, sometimes I'm dumb.


----------



## Marcas (Nov 27, 2015)

Recently I've tested a lot of speedcubing timer apps and I have to say that plusTimer is the best of all!

Nearly all features for an excellent speedcubing timer are considered. Very good job! :tu

I also use more than one cube for solving. And the only thing I'm missing in this timer app is to create different sessions and name them after the cubes I'm using.

So that it would also be possible to "re-open" a session when you using a certain cube. Then you could see your all-time averages, PBs etc. for any cube.

I think others here had similar suggestions.

Would such a feature be possible to implement (... and is my English understandable anyway)?  

Best regards,
Marcas


----------



## BananaSlayer64 (Nov 27, 2015)

Marcas said:


> Recently I've tested a lot of speedcubing timer apps and I have to say that plusTimer is the best of all!
> 
> Nearly all features for an excellent speedcubing timer are considered. Very good job! :tu
> 
> ...


I totally agree, the only thing that's keeping me from using this timer is the fact that you can't add events/sessions, otherwise i'd totally switch [emoji14]


----------



## Berd (Nov 27, 2015)

I'm still getting the bug where I can't reset or submit sessions, it crashes everytime. I use a Samsung Galaxy S4.


----------



## plusCubed (Nov 27, 2015)

Hi everyone,
While I continue to work on the next version with cloud syncing/backup, you might be wondering what that could be used for, so here's a sneak peek:









Isaac Lai said:


> Great app, but could you perhaps implement a 'current mo3' stat?



Sure: https://github.com/plusCubed/plusTimer/issues/48 - I might add toggles to which stats the user wants to see because too many and it'll cover up the time.



s18067 said:


> Could you maybe implement a way to enter multiple times in one go? Like from a text file? (Maybe format it like the way you enter multiple times into Prisma, or use the data export format used in plusTimer right now?)



I'm not entirely sure what you might need this for, but I've filed an issue: https://github.com/plusCubed/plusTimer/issues/47



Marcas said:


> I also use more than one cube for solving. And the only thing I'm missing in this timer app is to create different sessions and name them after the cubes I'm using.
> So that it would also be possible to "re-open" a session when you using a certain cube. Then you could see your all-time averages, PBs etc. for any cube.
> I think others here had similar suggestions.
> Would such a feature be possible to implement (... and is my English understandable anyway)?



Your English is just fine  This is 100% coming in the next version.



Berd said:


> I'm still getting the bug where I can't reset or submit sessions, it crashes everytime. I use a Samsung Galaxy S4.



I unfortunately can't do much with database errors right now with the whole cloud-syncing coming - perhaps reset the app?


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Nov 28, 2015)

Just when I see ths thread active, I've been meaning to ask: I've not updated this any time recently, was BLD mode ever fixed to show the memo split? The version I'm using only keeps the overall solve time. Otherwise, a pretty good timer.


----------



## Marcas (Nov 28, 2015)

plusCubed said:


> Your English is just fine  This is 100% coming in the next version.



Good news!!! :tu 

I mean both, the upcoming session feature and my fine English skills. 

Thank you!


----------



## Jason Green (Dec 2, 2015)

Berd said:


> I'm still getting the bug where I can't reset or submit sessions, it crashes everytime. I use a Samsung Galaxy S4.


I have the same issue on my S5. I can get it to work usually if I mess with it enough. But u haven't found the pattern. Usually it seems like I have the scramble image on, go to session, hit submit, then swipe back to the image quickly. Otherwise I have to delete the solves one at a time which I did once, but this session has 276 so I don't want to. 

BTW the submit still works for me even if it crashes.


----------



## Jason Green (Dec 2, 2015)

I just deleted them by hand, sigh. I really like the timer so I guess I'll do that if I have to. If you didn't know, you can multi select by long tapping and delete a bunch. I scroll through a screen at a time and it doesn't take too long really. 

What dev environment do I need to look at the code? I might could fix it, if I could find time.


----------



## plusCubed (Dec 2, 2015)

bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> Just when I see ths thread active, I've been meaning to ask: I've not updated this any time recently, was BLD mode ever fixed to show the memo split? The version I'm using only keeps the overall solve time. Otherwise, a pretty good timer.



My priority with the new version with cloud backup is to basically have it working. That's my main goal for now. User-facing elements will basically have no changes or be temporarily removed. BLD mode will probably have the memo split removed for simplicity in the new version initially, but rest assured it will return (or be implemented in the initial cloud version if I have time).



Jason Green said:


> I just deleted them by hand, sigh. I really like the timer so I guess I'll do that if I have to. If you didn't know, you can multi select by long tapping and delete a bunch. I scroll through a screen at a time and it doesn't take too long really.
> 
> What dev environment do I need to look at the code? I might could fix it, if I could find time.



That code is certainly already/going to be overhauled and rewritten for cloud syncing, and I'll make sure it works correctly this time. Sorry for the inconvenience, and appreciate your offer to help! For anyone who's interested in the code, the project has been open source on GitHub from the start.


----------



## Jason Green (Dec 2, 2015)

plusCubed said:


> My priority with the new version with cloud backup is to basically have it working. That's my main goal for now. User-facing elements will basically have no changes or be temporarily removed. BLD mode will probably have the memo split removed for simplicity in the new version initially, but rest assured it will return (or be implemented in the initial cloud version if I have time).
> 
> 
> 
> That code is certainly already/going to be overhauled and rewritten for cloud syncing, and I'll make sure it works correctly this time. Sorry for the inconvenience, and appreciate your offer to help! For anyone who's interested in the code, the project has been open source on GitHub from the start.


I've never done any Android code. But have done iPhone both in xcode and mono, and windows development is what I do full time. I'm sure I can Google this, but what tool do you use to build your sources on github? Thought there may be multiple options for Android dev so I was curious which you work with.


----------



## plusCubed (Dec 2, 2015)

Jason Green said:


> I've never done any Android code. But have done iPhone both in xcode and mono, and windows development is what I do full time. I'm sure I can Google this, but what tool do you use to build your sources on github? Thought there may be multiple options for Android dev so I was curious which you work with.



Pretty much one options from Google - the Android Studio IDE with Gradle build system. I highly recommend this book to anyone starting with Android dev - recently updated with the 2nd edition, which is incredibly important as the Android development scene grows and changes rapidly (i.e. the tools and frameworks from 2 years ago are mostly irrelevant today). Heck, some of the stuff in there is already slightly outdated. 

Anyway, yeah, I'm in the process of overhauling everything backend/storage related.


----------



## Jason Green (Dec 2, 2015)

Cool and thanks! I'm not *that* interested, just maybe enough to download the code and fix the crash for myself until the update... I shouldn't need a book for that. 

Any estimate on the next release?


----------



## nvpendsey (Dec 2, 2015)

I don't know why but my entire 3x3 history got deleted.I don't know whether the problem is from my side or the timer.

A few suggestions
1.Add multiple 3x3 session options(e.g 3x3 A,3x3 B like that)
2.Add an export to file option (and import from) like the ones present in csTimer
3.Custom avg of x
4.Option to change the color of sides i.e an option to change the color scheme of a specific puzzle(specially Megaminx,none of the colors match with a Shengshou or I guess for the matter any Megaminx)
5.Add a PB indicator i.e. the session with PB Single/Avg will be highlight in a different color.(If possible different colors for each PB)
6.Can you add an option to pre-generate scrambles?What I mean to say that when the user is timing you can generate scrambles for other puzzles in the background, save them in a file,and when the puzzle to selected just load the scramble from the file.
7.(I was just checking GitHub after posting and realized) A interactive graph would be nice.

Just one more.Any chance of a PC version??


----------



## plusCubed (Mar 30, 2016)

Just released *0.3.0-beta2* - click here to opt-in/opt-out of Google Play beta-testing. This marks the 3rd time I'm rewriting the storage system (specifically JSON: 0.2.4 > SQLite: 0.3.0-beta1 > Firebase: never released > CouchDB: beta2), but I'm think I'm finally happy with this one. The syncing and backend features are very robust - this beta lays the groundwork for sign-in and backup.

I haven't written the code to import the solves from the old system, but they will remain on your device until I do so (i.e. don't erase data!). Some other features are also not re-implemented yet (off the top of my head, BLD is a bit wonky and long-press multi-select is not done), but user-experience wise not much has changed. TNoodle is updated to 0.11.0, and there is an improved graph with interactive zooming. Now that the hard part of the update is done, I'll be focusing on feature and UI improvements.

If you choose to participate in this beta test, please do send me any bug or crash reports, as well as feature suggestions!

=======================



nvpendsey said:


> I don't know why but my entire 3x3 history got deleted.I don't know whether the problem is from my side or the timer.



Database re-write specifically for fixing the instability of the old system  Please do try the beta!



nvpendsey said:


> A few suggestions
> 1.Add multiple 3x3 session options(e.g 3x3 A,3x3 B like that)



I've actually been thinking about this and how to implement it with a good UX - I think I finally have a good idea, so this will be implemented soon.



nvpendsey said:


> 2.Add an export to file option (and import from) like the ones present in csTimer



The syncing solution will make this less applicable, but yes, on the todo list. 



nvpendsey said:


> 3.Custom avg of x
> 4.Option to change the color of sides i.e an option to change the color scheme of a specific puzzle(specially Megaminx,none of the colors match with a Shengshou or I guess for the matter any Megaminx)
> 5.Add a PB indicator i.e. the session with PB Single/Avg will be highlight in a different color.(If possible different colors for each PB)



All on the todo list - I'll be implementing many of these for 0.3.0 and subsequent updates.



nvpendsey said:


> 6.Can you add an option to pre-generate scrambles?What I mean to say that when the user is timing you can generate scrambles for other puzzles in the background, save them in a file,and when the puzzle to selected just load the scramble from the file.



I don't want to waste battery generating scrambles for puzzles that the user may or may not use - but currently, the app generates the next scramble for the current puzzle when the user is timing. I might implement a larger buffer - e.g. 5 pre-generated scrambles instead of one.



nvpendsey said:


> 7.(I was just checking GitHub after posting and realized) A interactive graph would be nice.



Done in 0.3.0-beta2.



nvpendsey said:


> Just one more.Any chance of a PC version??



I've been looking into web development as well as iOS. Those will definitely make the syncing solution much more useful.

Thanks for all the suggestions!


----------



## Jason Green (Mar 31, 2016)

Awesome I downloaded it, I'm very excited!


----------



## nvpendsey (Apr 6, 2016)

plusCubed said:


> Just released *0.3.0-beta2* ............. Thanks for all the suggestions!


Thanks for replying.In my opinion a customizable buffer could be the best solution and this settings could be tucked away into a 'Advanced' Tab. And IMO you should make a web/PC version before iOS and should implement the PB indicator and multiple sessions of the same event first as these are actual problems for many people while all the other could be considered as 'first-world-problems'


----------



## asacuber (Apr 6, 2016)

I had a problem, on a particular day i did some OH solves and the next day they were not there.(as the issue mentioned above)
4x4 onwards scrambles take too long to generate
Otherwise a great timer


----------



## Berd (Apr 6, 2016)

Great timer, have around 2000 solves in different events on there but have a few additions I'd love to see.

1. Could you as a Mo3 statistic? It's useful for big cubes and my PB spreadsheet! 

2. I sometimes use stack mat and enter the times in manually by editing the time in seconds. If you could either add a function to type in times or maybe have it so you put in the times as Minutes and seconds rather than raw seconds, I have to put 6x6 solves in as 200 or so seconds! 

Love the app.


----------



## Jason Green (Apr 6, 2016)

Berd said:


> Great timer, have around 2000 solves in different events on there but have a few additions I'd love to see.
> 
> 1. Could you as a Mo3 statistic? It's useful for big cubes and my PB spreadsheet!
> 
> ...


Agree on manual times for the stackmat, that would be great!


----------



## AkshatBadSolver (Nov 3, 2016)

Timer is awesome, I love the smoothness with which it works. 

A suggestion: I would love to see subset scrambles like roux block, cfop last layer, OLL PLL and all that stuff.


----------



## Berd (Nov 3, 2016)

There goes my 2000+ solve session.


----------



## AkshatBadSolver (Nov 3, 2016)

Try out Prisma Puzzle Timer

This thing is awesome though


----------



## Jason Green (Nov 4, 2016)

Berd said:


> There goes my 2000+ solve session.


It may still be on your storage. ??


----------



## psalmoflydia66 (Nov 4, 2016)

So far i love this timer. It works really well. I would like it if it had an option to be able to customize it to accommodate for multiple 3x3x3 cubes. Since i go back and forth between various cubes it'd be nice to be able to make sub folders in each category so i dont get the times for each cube mixed up. 

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Dom (Nov 4, 2016)

@plusCubed, I love your timer. could you make it so that the speed stacks timer could connect to the device and input the scores into the app while you run the speed stacks timer? maybe in conjunction with some sort of adapter through the usb port or something. how could you do that?


----------



## Draranor (Mar 27, 2017)

So I've been using this timer for a while without any problems, but then all of a sudden the other day I got an error message that said, history/current data can't be read from storage. Now I get this message every time I open the app.So I was wondering if you, or anyone else, knows some kind of solution/fix to this


----------



## Cvaughn55 (Aug 1, 2017)

I've never messed with android studio before for android development, but i tried importing the source code for plusTimer to mess around with it, and i cant get the code to build and run on my device. Is there any specific android studio version i need to be using to get this to work?


----------



## plusCubed (Feb 23, 2018)

So... it's been a while. First things first - https://timer.pluscubed.com. What do you think?

Main goals:
1) Progressive Web App - i.e. fast, installable, and works offline (most Android browsers & iOS 11.3+)
2) Sync between mobile & desktop, login using your WCA account
3) Simple, discoverable UI - e.g. automatically create new sessions

It's definitely still a work-in-progress, but eventually, this will replace the Android app.

===========



nvpendsey said:


> In my opinion a customizable buffer could be the best solution and this settings could be tucked away into a 'Advanced' Tab.



One downside is that a web version can't use TNoodle. On the upside, it's still random-state and seems to be much faster.



nvpendsey said:


> And IMO you should make a web/PC version before iOS and should implement the PB indicator and multiple sessions of the same event first as these are actual problems for many people while all the other could be considered as 'first-world-problems'





Berd said:


> Great timer, have around 2000 solves in different events on there but have a few additions I'd love to see.
> 
> 1. Could you as a Mo3 statistic? It's useful for big cubes and my PB spreadsheet!
> 
> ...





AkshatBadSolver said:


> A suggestion: I would love to see subset scrambles like roux block, cfop last layer, OLL PLL and all that stuff.





Dom said:


> @plusCubed, I love your timer. could you make it so that the speed stacks timer could connect to the device and input the scores into the app while you run the speed stacks timer? maybe in conjunction with some sort of adapter through the usb port or something. how could you do that?



All great ideas, will implement (some of these are much easier on the web too)



asacuber said:


> I had a problem, on a particular day i did some OH solves and the next day they were not there.(as the issue mentioned above)





Berd said:


> There goes my 2000+ solve session.





Draranor said:


> So I've been using this timer for a while without any problems, but then all of a sudden the other day I got an error message that said, history/current data can't be read from storage. Now I get this message every time I open the app.So I was wondering if you, or anyone else, knows some kind of solution/fix to this



If I find the time, I might update the Android app to fix some of the more egregious bugs as I continue working on the web version.



Cvaughn55 said:


> I've never messed with android studio before for android development, but i tried importing the source code for plusTimer to mess around with it, and i cant get the code to build and run on my device. Is there any specific android studio version i need to be using to get this to work?



I honestly haven't opened the Android code in quite a long time. A lot of the dependencies are probably out-of-date.


----------

